# Hi



## utpiano (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi everybody. I'm in France.
I'm 17 years old. Nice to meet all. 
I have some questions, could you help me to answer? 
Do you know something about the school's system in UK? Because I play the piano in a conservatory, and I've not graduated high school. I'd like to learn to play the piano professionally, so I take part in a class of high school which diminishes the other subjects, and reinforces music's subjects. 
I don't know if you, I mean if you play an instrument, you are in a conservatory, and you are in high school, does it have this possibility?
Besides, I'm looking for a summer course for this year, which lasts 1, or 2 months with the price not much expensive. Could you have me?
Thank you so much. I'm looking forward to meeting, to recieving your responses.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, utpiano 

I'm in the southwest US, but there are others here from the UK who will be able to help answers your questions.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 
a summer course in france or in the uk? in what subject?

dj


----------



## utpiano (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi
I'm looking for a summer course of piano in UK, with a good professor of a royal conservatory, price not very expensive.
Do you know something about school's system for musiciens in UK? 
Thank you so much.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

utpiano:

no, i'm in the usa, but i've been working in music education for over three decades and have plenty of college myself.

if you goal is to be a pro pianist, then you need to know all styles. i doesn't help to have all the beethoven sonatas memorized if the only job in town is playing piano at the pub.

i suggest a few things;
learn to play blues
learn the 'cocktail lounge' repetoire
continue your classical studies

while you search for the summer program you desire, find places to play...anywhere from church to the private club...and perform, perform, perform.

since you're interested in the uk, check the royal colleges of music website for contact people.

also contact all colleges/churches in your area and ask the resident or faculty pianists your questions.

you've probably already done some of these, but i encourage you to keep at it.

dj


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello utpiano,

Welcome to the forum.

I live in the UK, but I don't know about music courses.

I agree with David that you need to contact colleges, because they may have what you are looking for, or could help you with where to ask.

Here are a few links to some good music colleges here.

The Royal College of Music.
http://www.rcm.ac.uk/

Trinity Music College
http://www.tcm.ac.uk/RVE26dae6fc87f24277a0e4c150e6708b3c,,.aspx

Royal Northern College of Music
http://www.rncm.ac.uk/

Royal Welsh College of Music and Drama
http://www.rwcmd.ac.uk/

I hope this helps, good luck with your music.

Margaret


----------

